# Canadian "Amsnag"



## RickIronton (Nov 26, 2016)

Is there an equivalent site for Canadian rail fares comparable to Amsnag?


----------



## niemi24s (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't know of one, although I've never searched for one.

There may not be as much of a need for one because (as far as I can tell) VIA Rail fares don't jump all over the place like those for Amtrak. With the exception of one day of the week when they cut prices on certain trains (I think it's Tuesday) VIA Rail has two fares for each train - in season and off season. So a certain trip stays the same for months at a time (with the possible exception of Tuesday price cuts). In other words (with the exception of price cuts announced on Tuesday) VIA Rail has only two buckets - as opposed to Amtraks five. And each of those two buckets is in effect for about 6 months (give or take a month or two)

I guess they don't use yield management techniques like Amtrak does?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 26, 2016)

It has been report that the price cuts specials are now 7 days a week.



OBS said:


> Good News! Express Deals are now available on a daily basis!


----------



## Dayliner381 (Nov 26, 2016)

niemi24s said:


> There may not be as much of a need for one because (as far as I can tell) VIA Rail fares don't jump all over the place like those for Amtrak. With the exception of one day of the week when they cut prices on certain trains (I think it's Tuesday) VIA Rail has two fares for each train - in season and off season. So a certain trip stays the same for months at a time (with the possible exception of Tuesday price cuts). In other words (with the exception of price cuts announced on Tuesday) VIA Rail has only two buckets - as opposed to Amtraks five. And each of those two buckets is in effect for about 6 months (give or take a month or two)
> 
> I guess they don't use yield management techniques like Amtrak does?


That simply not true. Via has multiple fares, based on yield management principles, with each booking class having different restrictions. You will find three different booking classes in coach and two in business class on corridor trains, each of which have different price points, depending on sales. . The most restrictive (Escape")fares are exchangeable , but non-refundable. Looking at trains from Ottawa to Toronto next Tuesday, Escape fares range from $61 to $101 depending on the departure, whereas Economy Plus fares, which are fully flexible, are $184.


----------



## niemi24s (Nov 26, 2016)

It's been over a year since I checked VIA Rail prices and it seems things have indeed changed. The first four dates I checked for Economy - Escape fares on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver were all different! Lo and behold!!

Anyway, seems something like AmSnag for VIA Rail would be a handy tool after all.


----------

